# My Male Red Dragon Flowerhorn



## amateurblanker (Nov 18, 2010)

I just just thought I'd share a pic of my baby with you 








A lot of people arn't into hybrids but when their this pretty how can you not love him!!
Thanks for looking


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lovely colours:2thumb:


----------



## amateurblanker (Nov 18, 2010)

Ash1988 said:


> Lovely colours:2thumb:


cheers the picture doesn't do him much justice tbh, he's super bright red!!
I'll get a better one up later  plus he's about 2 inches bigger now!!


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice FH. I used to keep the golden kind. I actually really like hybrids.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Beuatiful....looks like some of my Exotic Marvel strains. I have about 6-7 left for sale, 1 being some type of..."albino"...still not quite sure what to make of it or what to label it as.


----------



## amateurblanker (Nov 18, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> Beuatiful....looks like some of my Exotic Marvel strains. I have about 6-7 left for sale, 1 being some type of..."albino"...still not quite sure what to make of it or what to label it as.


get some pics up,


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

He is a lovely colour & has a cute face


----------

